# I'm Back



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry I have been one so long....My computer had a complete meltdown and it took me 3 months to save to get a new system


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome back


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 12, 2006)

Welcome back.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

Now I can finally stop worrying and move on with my life.... Ur Fan Club will also be at ease to hear that the reporting of ur death has been greatly exaggerated....

Welcome back... What kind of machine did u pick up???


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

lol....I had serious puter withdraw.....picked a dell xps 400 with all the bells and whistles, so far it's a good system and works very fast


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

question for anyone....my prior computer had a serious meltdown, light blue smoke came out and I damn near panicked (THAT was intersting getting it shutdown too!!)....I think a power surge got it, since many of you have more experience than I, any ideas what caused this? I have a surge suppresser and battery back up in use as before....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

Sounds to me like ur power supply in ur puter went tits up...


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

One thing I learned, I now have a small electrical fire extingisher next to my desk.....


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2006)

I agree with Les on this, sounds like the power supply went poof. Unfortunately, a battery backup and surge arrestor won't help when that happens. Keep in mind that most electrical fires will go out once you kill the power to the effected equipment. Also don't let the extinguisher give you a sense of security. Extinguishers should only be used on small fires, or to clear a path to safety.


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 12, 2006)

And also remember that fire extinguishers can and do cause more damage to electroninc components than the actual electrical fire.... Evan's right, killing the power will usually put out the fire...


----------



## Blackwatch (Apr 12, 2006)

It was a interesting 10 seconds or so!!!! lol


----------



## evangilder (Apr 12, 2006)

I'll bet. Dan raised another issue with extinguishers. Yes, they will put out the fire, but they leave a terrible mess. Alot of the dry chemical extinguisher stuff is quite corrosive too. In the CAF, they teach us that unless the pilot is in danger, do NOT use the extinguisher. That crap gets everywhere and when left in metal areas, corrosion starts.


----------

